# Lance Kirkland



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Mr.Kirkland passed away this morning before I was able to see him. He struggled with cancer and lived way past the doctor's expectations. Some of you have seen my post about him asking for my assistance with his dogs. I still have Casja and Jabeau,and his other two were adopted. 

Rest In Peace Mr. Kirkland.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

RIP . I'm sure knowing his dogs would be well cared for gave him peace


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Rest Peacefully, Mr. Kirkland. There will be a special seat in heaven for you.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

:rip: RIP Mr. Kirkland.


----------



## Sol's Amigos (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss. (((hugs)))


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I hope Mr Kirkland is surrounded by German Shepherds at the bridge so he can watch his dogs with a great group of friends. Thank you for helping Mr. Kirkland and his dogs.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Rip Mr. Kirkland


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> I hope Mr Kirkland is surrounded by German Shepherds at the bridge so he can watch his dogs with a great group of friends. Thank you for helping Mr. Kirkland and his dogs.


Wonderfully said! 
Sheilah


----------

